# STRUT REMOVAL TOOL



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

I know theres a strut removal tool for the do-it-yourselfer. But which strut removal tool will work with the struts from a 99 Altima?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ummmm....all you need is the correct size sockets and a breaker bar, WD-40 and a Mcpherson strut spring compressor to compress the springs when removing the struts....


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

91sentra said:


> ummmm....all you need is the correct size sockets and a breaker bar, WD-40 and a Mcpherson strut spring compressor to compress the springs when removing the struts....



but arent there several different Mcpherson spring compressor? or is there just one universal compressor?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

soimcrazy said:


> but arent there several different Mcpherson spring compressor? or is there just one universal compressor?


MacPherson strut spring compressors are usually compatible across most coil-around-strut springs. Cars with separate springs/dampers sometimes have a different type of spring compressor (the guys at the local Pep Boys called it a "coil spring compressor"), which fits inside the coil spring and compresses it from there. If your car has coil-over-strut springs all around though, you should not need the latter.


----------

